# Dans, The craft beer experts..NOT



## Truman42 (25/3/13)

I went to my local bottlo on Friday, which just happens to be a Dan Murphys, and I was looking at their craft beer range trying to see if I could find something new I hadn't tried before.
I passed over the KISS beer without even picking it up for a look and was standing there when an employee walked up to me and the conversation went like this.

DM: Hi mate can I help you at all?

Truman: No thanks Im right, Im just trying to find a craft beer you stock that I might not have tried yet.

DM: Oh okay well let me see if I can suggest something thats worth trying. Here what about this have you had Budwieser before? (picks up a stubby of bud)

Truman: Umm no thanks not really into that.

DM: Well its a very popular craft beer in the USA. So it must be a good drop. What about this one (Shows me something called Budvar and tells me its the European version of Budwieser so its also a great beer as its made in Czechoslavakia, where beer was first invented.)

At this stage I was trying my hardest not to say "Are you for ******* real??"

Instead I said...Mate they're not craft beers, they may be imported but they're not craft beers and in their country of origin belong in the fridge over where you guys have all the other mega brewed, watered down, flavourless crap, like VB and MB. 

He then starts to tell me "I think you will find your wrong there and they are in fact craft beers"

So I just grabbed a SN Pale Ale and porter and left.

Was still shaking my head as i walked out.


----------



## bum (25/3/13)

That sounds eerily familiar...


----------



## Pennywise (25/3/13)

Your problem started after you said no Truman, should have stopped there lol


----------



## doon (25/3/13)

So he was trying to sell you a beer he has never tried?? By him saying must be a good drop would seem he has never had it! !


----------



## Spoonta (25/3/13)

why cant they just **** off when you say no thanks Im right


----------



## doon (25/3/13)

They usually do when I say no. Then again I am not exactly a happy looking bloke 90% of the time


----------



## tricache (25/3/13)

I avoid staff in these places for this reason alone :lol: staff I think they get from McDonalds <_<


----------



## barls (25/3/13)

mate i think it stems for the lack of training they get on the beers, and unless you get someone who actually knows something about beer your will be hard pressed to get the help you need.
it might be worth your time to email dans about this as they are currently doing a big push on product knowledge atm.

saying that come to the one i work at and most of the staff actually know something or will seek out someone that does if they cant answer your question.


----------



## QldKev (25/3/13)

remember the term "just browsing" always gets them to leave you alone.


----------



## bullsneck (25/3/13)

barls said:


> mate i think it stems for the lack of training they get on the beers, and unless you get someone who actually knows something about beer your will be hard pressed to get the help you need.


Spot on there, Barls.

I worked at Dans in my uni days and asked a few times to get a bit of beer training. Never happened.

My solution - I'd get a new beer at the end of each shift, take it home and enjoy it. Self trained.

There is little product training at places like that. Hell, it was even frowned upon when I sampled a couple of wines (made use of the spittoon, of course) on the tasting table one time. I wasn't trying to drink on the job, I was only attempting to broaden my knowledge.


----------



## Nick JD (25/3/13)

Budvar is probably the best beer in that place.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (25/3/13)

Nick JD said:


> Budvar is probably the best beer in that place.





Nick JD said:


> Budvar is probably the best beer in that place.


Yes a top ranked beer, love it.
Nev


----------



## tricache (25/3/13)

barls said:


> it might be worth your time to email dans about this as they are currently doing a big push on product knowledge atm.


I actually did contact Dan's once in relation to a beer which I was looking for (FIGJAM by Burleigh Brewing) and that I was annoyed at the fact that I could order it online (from my local store) but when I went in I was told they had no idea when they would be seeing it. I later one found out that there was a few cases out the back but staff were too lazy to actually go check. I got onto head office and they took a good 2 weeks to get back to me by then I had got my beer (ordered online and picked up from the same shop) and they still did nothing but tell me they could put aside a case.

All in all they were no help at all and I have come to realise if I want to find a beer its easier to look online and check stocks of my local shop and then order to pickup on my way home from work.

_RANT OVER_


----------



## canon1ball (25/3/13)

Gryphon Brewing said:


> Yes a top ranked beer, love it.
> Nev


+1


----------



## barls (25/3/13)

You might find they care a bit more now after seeing some of the complaints come through.


----------



## wessmith (25/3/13)

Guys, its Woolies. I cant even get them to stock grapefruit in our local "fresh food people"! I must say though, Dans is a price oasis down our way with the nearest in Bega and well worth the fortnigthly of so trip.

Wes


----------



## warra48 (25/3/13)

I rather like our local Dans, but also agree there is precious little knowledge about beer. The craft/specialty/imported beers seem to be the same pretty much in every store I visit. That tends to indicate to me their selections/purchases/imports are made on a corporate office level, rather than a local level.

However, the local wine guy, Michael, certainly knows what he is talking about, and has put me onto some very good drops. In fact, I got talking to him when our local store first opened, because I recognised him as the wine guy I'd spoken with at the Dans in Hornsby and Thornleigh in Sydney, before he was transferred up here. Talking with him is very slow, because he has a speech impediment, but he does know his wines, and he is a really nice guy.

Having said all that, Dans' wine selection ultimately craps all over their beer selection, even though that is still better most bottlos. Let's just be thankful for small mercies.


----------



## doon (25/3/13)

Dans wine selection compared to their beer is kind of like a department stores female clothes section compared to males.


----------



## edschache (25/3/13)

tricache said:


> I actually did contact Dan's once in relation to a beer which I was looking for (FIGJAM by Burleigh Brewing) and that I was annoyed at the fact that I could order it online (from my local store) but when I went in I was told they had no idea when they would be seeing it. I later one found out that there was a few cases out the back but staff were too lazy to actually go check. I got onto head office and they took a good 2 weeks to get back to me by then I had got my beer (ordered online and picked up from the same shop) and they still did nothing but tell me they could put aside a case.
> 
> All in all they were no help at all and I have come to realise if I want to find a beer its easier to look online and check stocks of my local shop and then order to pickup on my way home from work.
> 
> _RANT OVER_


Aren't you on the gold coast.... and I'm guessing you weren't in goldclub (/it wasn't formed yet)... because otherwise you might be missing an obvious avenue of supply

I think the most disappointing thing about Dan's and First Choice (at least my local ones) is even relatively high volume craft beers get mishandled to the point they taste like crap. This means that everyone we say "you should try something other than XXX Gold" to goes in, grabs a bottle of something like Burleigh 28 Pale, tastes it and rightly says "that's rotten, I'm going back to gold". I'd personally rather they didn't stock it than stock it poorly.

Ed


----------



## Bribie G (25/3/13)

Sadly most "craft" beers in Australia are bottled and I think I remember Ross posting about how they can brew good beers but often have SFA expertise in bottling plant and the logistics chain. He should know, having trodden that path himself. So you can get a Margaret River or Geelong beer that probably tasted great at the brewery tap but by the time it gets to the Oodnadatta Dans branch it's often ratshit.
On the other hand the likes of Budvar are right up there with bottling and distribution.

For example I was in Dans at Port the other day (the one that Warra refers to) and as usual I grabbed some Kozel, Brok and Zywiec - it was all in magnificent condition and luuurverly. I've never been disappointed by any of these brands and I've bought them in many Dans locations from the Sunny Coast to Sydney.

I also think it's a bit of an urban myth that they deliberately leave pallets out in the sun to rot - of course at some stage there's a few in the yard while the forky is inside doing some rearranging and if you are driving past you could obviously say "look at the bastards, at it again". However my regular Dans in SEQ was Chermside in the Shopping Town - not a stand alone Dans - and there the loading docks have to be cleared pronto - same at North Lakes where they have no "yard" to leave pallets in. So there should be a noticeable difference in quality between stand alone stores and shoppingtown stores, if indeed the myth is correct.

Haven't found it yet.


----------



## Tony (25/3/13)

doon said:


> Dans wine selection compared to their beer is kind of like a department stores female clothes section compared to males.


haha...... it just feels bigger because your forced to stand around for far far too long while SWMBO looks and feels 

A better comparison is the underwear section.


----------



## tricache (26/3/13)

edschache said:


> Aren't you on the gold coast.... and I'm guessing you weren't in goldclub (/it wasn't formed yet)... because otherwise you might be missing an obvious avenue of supply
> 
> I think the most disappointing thing about Dan's and First Choice (at least my local ones) is even relatively high volume craft beers get mishandled to the point they taste like crap. This means that everyone we say "you should try something other than XXX Gold" to goes in, grabs a bottle of something like Burleigh 28 Pale, tastes it and rightly says "that's rotten, I'm going back to gold". I'd personally rather they didn't stock it than stock it poorly.
> 
> Ed


I was (original member) but Burleigh Brewing had shipped all theres out by then so had none down at the brewery at that time.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (26/3/13)

tricache said:


> I actually did contact Dan's once in relation to a beer which I was looking for (FIGJAM by Burleigh Brewing) and that I was annoyed at the fact that I could order it online (from my local store) but when I went in I was told they had no idea when they would be seeing it. I later one found out that there was a few cases out the back but staff were too lazy to actually go check. I got onto head office and they took a good 2 weeks to get back to me by then I had got my beer (ordered online and picked up from the same shop) and they still did nothing but tell me they could put aside a case.
> 
> All in all they were no help at all and I have come to realise if I want to find a beer its easier to look online and check stocks of my local shop and then order to pickup on my way home from work.
> 
> _RANT OVER_


+1. I did the same thing. IT wasn't until I said "you're online doobie says you have it" I finally got "it might be out the back". Turns out, it'd been sitting there for about 3 weeks and no-one had decided to put it out.


----------



## Nick JD (26/3/13)

tricache said:


> I was (original member) but Burleigh Brewing had shipped all theres out by then so had none down at the brewery at that time.


I might be wrong, but those huge pallets of beer boxes behind us at the club meetings sometimes ... are they full of beer?


----------



## tricache (26/3/13)

Nick JD said:


> I might be wrong, but those huge pallets of beer boxes behind us at the club meetings sometimes ... are they full of beer?


Not always, sometimes just boxes but sometimes they are...and sometimes they are missing a box or 2 h34r:


----------



## drsmurto (26/3/13)

Dans wine (and beer) selection is predictable and boring.

Luckily we have smaller, independent bottle shops (although their number is in decline) who know their stuff. For those in Adelaide, I'd start with The Edinburgh Hotel and Eastend cellars for wine and beer, the Wheatsheaf for some beer over the bar but I find it a tad pricey.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (26/3/13)

In Launnie - crown cellars. Great bottlo and the staff there is enthusiastic and accommodating (gave me a mixed sixer of Bridge Roads single hops for a 6 pack price).

Goomba


----------



## JDW81 (26/3/13)

Lord Raja Goomba I said:


> In Launnie - crown cellars. Great bottlo and the staff there is enthusiastic and accommodating (gave me a mixed sixer of Bridge Roads single hops for a 6 pack price).
> 
> Goomba


Williamstown fine wines, in Willamstown (vic) funnily enough, is also a great place to stop for beer and wine. They fellas who work there are very knowledgeable and more than happy to talk beer (or wine) until the cows come home.


----------



## bum (26/3/13)

I was only in Launceston for a couple days but found Crown Cellars (range and staff) to be really great. Range isn't quite up with the likes of Slowbeer/Purvis but would have to be the best drive-thru in Australia. Very honest chat about the beers and they even gave me a 10% discount on a small purchase. I'd be going out of my to shop there if I didn't have to swim.


----------



## mikec (26/3/13)

bum said:


> I was only in Launceston for a couple days but found Crown Cellars (range and staff) to be really great. Range isn't quite up with the likes of Slowbeer/Purvis but would have to be the best drive-thru in Australia. Very honest chat about the beers and they even gave me a 10% discount on a small purchase. I'd be going out of my to shop there if I didn't have to swim.


There is a boat that goes there now, it's not even a sail boat.
Tassie is catching up to the world.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (26/3/13)

mikec said:


> There is a boat that goes there now, it's not even a sail boat.
> Tassie is catching up to the world.


An expensive boat.

Cheaper to fly.


----------



## Dave70 (26/3/13)

Truman said:


> DM: Hi mate can I help you at all?


How dare he be so polite and attentive..

Does anyone really expect some shelf stacker getting paid peanuts to understand / give a shit about the nuances of what makes a 'craft' beer? 

Next time just lick them on the cheek and be done with it. Shuts em up real quick.


----------



## bum (26/3/13)

Yeah, we were looking at taking our car over on that boat. Ended up saving more than I spent in Crown Cellars (two visits) by buying two plane tickets and hiring a car.


----------



## Mardoo (26/3/13)

Bribie G said:


> Sadly most "craft" beers in Australia are bottled and I think I remember Ross posting about how they can brew good beers but often have SFA expertise in bottling plant and the logistics chain. He should know, having trodden that path himself. So you can get a Margaret River or Geelong beer that probably tasted great at the brewery tap but by the time it gets to the Oodnadatta Dans branch it's often ratshit.
> On the other hand the likes of Budvar are right up there with bottling and distribution.
> 
> For example I was in Dans at Port the other day (the one that Warra refers to) and as usual I grabbed some Kozel, Brok and Zywiec - it was all in magnificent condition and luuurverly. I've never been disappointed by any of these brands and I've bought them in many Dans locations from the Sunny Coast to Sydney.
> ...


Interesting point about the bottling. That hadn't occurred to me.

And they don't need to leave pallets out in the sun. Can you say, "ground shipping during summer"? Working in the wine industry I see plenty of wine shipped and stored at 30+ degrees.


----------



## Nick JD (26/3/13)

Mardoo said:


> Interesting point about the bottling. That hadn't occurred to me.
> 
> And they don't need to leave pallets out in the sun. Can you say, "ground shipping during summer"? Working in the wine industry I see plenty of wine shipped and stored at 30+ degrees.


Beer isn't transported refrigerated, not refrigerated after bottling at the brewery. Nor refrigerated in the bottlo warehouse.

I dunno where people get the idea that their craft beer has been whisped around by refrigeration fairies.


----------



## JDW81 (26/3/13)

Nick JD said:


> I dunno where people get the idea that their craft beer has been whisped around by refrigeration fairies.


No Easter Bunny, no Santa Claus, no refrigeration fairies, what is left to believe in?


----------



## sp0rk (26/3/13)

Nick JD said:


> Beer isn't transported refrigerated, not refrigerated after bottling at the brewery. Nor refrigerated in the bottlo warehouse.
> 
> I dunno where people get the idea that their craft beer has been whisped around by refrigeration fairies.


Listening to a interview with a bloke from Stone Brewing on Radio Brews News, and they have all of their beers refridgerated when shipped around the USA...


----------



## beerbog (26/3/13)

Truman said:


> Hi mate can I help you at all?


Off topic, but isn't it funny how people greet someone they've never met before with "mate" and greet their mates with "c**t"! :lol:


----------



## waggastew (26/3/13)

My local Dan's is the same one in Port Mac as Warra and Bribie. I have a love hate thing going on with it.

On the plus side it stocks a load of beers that we would never see in Port if it wasn't for them. My Dad lives in Wagga which despite its size is yet to get a Dan's. I was there at xmas and had trouble trying to get even one Czech pils to do a side-by-side with a pils my Dad brewed. Over the last couple of years I have managed to get most of the LC single batches, a regular supply of standard Sierra Nevada (as well as some of their seasonals), and pretty well drank my way through the whole range of interesting beers. They do add line pretty regularly although alot of them are for pretty uninteresting local craft beers e.g. Balmain Brewing Company.

Having said that their supply chain is bloody useless. I once tried to call my local Dan's to find out availability on a beer (Coopers Celebration when it first came out). Phone went straight to a call centre who checked the same website system I had checked minutes earlier. After much screwing around they put me through to the actual store where I got someone saying 'we may get it in 2 weeks, or we might not, I can't tell'! 

Until we get an independant with a decent range it will be my main commercial beer shop. Having said that I tend to stock up at Platinum in Sydney when down there.

Stew


----------



## Kingbrownbrewing (26/3/13)

Nick JD said:


> Beer isn't transported refrigerated, not refrigerated after bottling at the brewery. Nor refrigerated in the bottlo warehouse.
> 
> I dunno where people get the idea that their craft beer has been whisped around by refrigeration fairies.


Dont know where you get that info from, but a few breweries I know insist on it, especially the one I work for. Once it hits the retailer though, it becomes a massive issue, as you have no control other than to try and educate them. One of the main reasons we don't deal with the majors.


----------



## Florian (26/3/13)

King Brown Brewing said:


> Dont know where you get that info from, but a few breweries I know insist on it, especially the one I work for. Once it hits the retailer though, it becomes a massive issue, as you have no control other than to try and educate them. One of the main reasons we don't deal with the majors.


You're right that some breweries do insist on cold transport, some might even push for cold storage as good as they can, but still, most so called craft beers available at Dan's and similar outlets are getting shipped warm around the world and within Australia.

EDIT: added quote


----------



## jaypes (26/3/13)

Just a bit off topic, I was looking for a nice bottle of vodka for a mates birthday in Dans

I was suggested to a bottle of Belvedere Black by the 17 year old* Store Employee packing shelves nearby

Me: Is it any good? (extra $30 more expensive than the norm Belvedere)

17 Year old: Fucken blew my head off


* Age was not actually known but the appearance of teenage acne and high pitched voice lead me to the approximation of 17 years old - that and the comment


----------



## Mardoo (26/3/13)

Nick JD said:


> Beer isn't transported refrigerated, not refrigerated after bottling at the brewery. Nor refrigerated in the bottlo warehouse.
> I dunno where people get the idea that their craft beer has been whisped around by refrigeration fairies.


You're right Nick, that's certainly the case most of the time here in Oz, but not always and, particularly with craft brews, not in the States. Not all the pissin' and moanin' on here about beers arriving in poor condition is just grumpy old bastards  . Some, but not all.

That's a great idea for an ANHB costume next year though - the whispering refrigeration fairy.


----------



## Bizier (26/3/13)

Nick JD said:


> Beer isn't transported refrigerated, not refrigerated after bottling at the brewery. Nor refrigerated in the bottlo warehouse.
> 
> I dunno where people get the idea that their craft beer has been whisped around by refrigeration fairies.


This is a major issue and some breweries both here and in the US won't sell unless the logistics are refridgerated, they are just in the minority.

The rest of the pack put 12 (maybe 9) months as a BBE date to satisfy retailers and then have many pallets spread through trade, misrepresenting their abilities at brewhouse and fermentation. Seriously, so many breweries should reassess their decision to move into small pack format. 1ppm O2 tastes fine at bottling, so do small micro counts before getting into the retail incubator. Since moving to WA, I have heard people give blanket statements about east coast breweries, purely because their only exposure is wrecked 330ml small packs in retail.

My effective brother in law said to me the other night that a local store is advertising discount imports. I know them to have heinously priced top end imports stored warm. Summer just ended. I don't care what the discount is. Good beer is fresh beer. With all due respect to the good folk at Murrays, I made the decision to store their barleywines refridgerated against their advice, they might stand a fighting chance at least this way.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (27/3/13)

Bizier said:


> This is a major issue and some breweries both here and in the US won't sell unless the logistics are refridgerated, they are just in the minority.
> 
> The rest of the pack put 12 (maybe 9) months as a BBE date to satisfy retailers and then have many pallets spread through trade, misrepresenting their abilities at brewhouse and fermentation. Seriously, so many breweries should reassess their decision to move into small pack format. 1ppm O2 tastes fine at bottling, so do small micro counts before getting into the retail incubator. Since moving to WA, I have heard people give blanket statements about east coast breweries, purely because their only exposure is wrecked 330ml small packs in retail.
> 
> My effective brother in law said to me the other night that a local store is advertising discount imports. I know them to have heinously priced top end imports stored warm. Summer just ended. I don't care what the discount is. Good beer is fresh beer. With all due respect to the good folk at Murrays, I made the decision to store their barleywines refridgerated against their advice, they might stand a fighting chance at least this way.


Joe Public wouldnt know what oxidised beer is, other than its imported so it must taste like that.
We are talking on this forum to the aware minority, we effectivly live in our own community with brewers blinkers on.
Store your B wine as you like , you paid for it.
Nev


----------



## Bizier (27/3/13)

I have seen one instance of Joe Public returning a carton of craft beer to DM's because it tasted 'wrong'. I can guarantee you it was not the more subtle stale flavours of a well-packaged import. This person probably swore never to buy anything other than Heineken again. The brewery clearly is not in a position to bring their product to the retail market (as it exists) and have the product viewed favourably by the public, initiated or not.

ED: grandmar


----------



## Edak (27/3/13)

I bought a bottle of beer from my closest Dans (it was Sleeping Giant IPA, which they had a nice little advertisment on the shelf claiming it had won several awards) and when I opened the first it tasted like old socks. I looked the bottle over and it was nearly a year passed use by, so I called the store and they said that they would remove the old stock and give me a sixer in return. I went back and got my sixer but to me it still tasted like shit, must have been a "rave review" by someone who doesn't like beer...

Never been keen to try it again and never returned to that DM.


----------



## barls (27/3/13)

guys there is only one way they will change and thats only going to happy after hearing from you all.
so email away telling them you would like better care of the product so it reaches you in the best condition.


----------



## Dave70 (27/3/13)

jaypes said:


> Just a bit off topic, I was looking for a nice bottle of vodka for a mates birthday in Dans
> 
> I was suggested to a bottle of Belvedere Black by the 17 year old* Store Employee packing shelves nearby
> 
> ...


Vodka is distilled, filtered and bottled. makes fcuk all difference if its aged 17 or 70 years. 
If you payed extra for aged vodka, you got reamed.


That young man will be senior marketing manager in a few years.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (27/3/13)

I miss Dan's 

Overpriced booze is a pain, when you aren't yet brewing.


----------



## doon (27/3/13)

I think he was referring to age of dans employee not vodka


----------



## Florian (27/3/13)

You almost fooled me into reading the same as you did when quickly looking over it again, Dave.

'17 year old' in combination with 'store' and 'vodka' could indeed give you that impression if you don't care to actually read.


----------



## Truman42 (27/3/13)

Edak said:


> I bought a bottle of beer from my closest Dans (it was Sleeping Giant IPA, which they had a nice little advertisment on the shelf claiming it had won several awards) and when I opened the first it tasted like old socks. I looked the bottle over and it was nearly a year passed use by, so I called the store and they said that they would remove the old stock and give me a sixer in return. I went back and got my sixer but to me it still tasted like shit, must have been a "rave review" by someone who doesn't like beer...
> 
> Never been keen to try it again and never returned to that DM.


Same thing happened to me with a Stone and wood Pacific Ale, 6 months past use by on a carton. I took it back to Dans and said I would get something else. When I looked I noticed a lot of their craft beers wee out of date so I mentioned this to the front counter staff.

Her reply had me standing their gob smacked. She says..."You will have to ask the manager about those, I cant offer discounts".....true story.. 

This was Doveton though so I should have expected their craft beer to be out of date.


----------



## Nick JD (27/3/13)

I had a funny Dans episode once with me and a staff member trying to work out if the use by date on the SN Torpedos was in US format or Aussie.

The bottle was either slightly under it's BBD or miles over.

In the end I got a sixpack of something pasteurised.


----------



## Bribie G (27/3/13)

Actually grog shops are quite good employers of mature age workers, they prefer not to hire people under the age of early 20s as an image thing I guess. I was even approached to work at 1st choice on Bribie Island (Edit: Liquorland, Bribie ain't that big yet) up the end of my own street, but wasn't too keen on stacking pallets and humping endless cartons of Blonde dry supalite and ruining my pwetty fingernails. Would have been handy but I'd probably have been sacked anyway if I'd revealed a knowledge of beer.


----------



## Dave70 (27/3/13)

Florian said:


> You almost fooled me into reading the same as you did when quickly looking over it again, Dave.
> 
> '17 year old' in combination with 'store' and 'vodka' could indeed give you that impression if you don't care to actually read.


Oh dear..My apologies, jaypes. 

You know those word puzzles where they jumble the letters and your brain fills in the gaps to form a sentence?.......yeah, well...
Or I may need glasses. Or Ritalin.

Anyhoo, people do believe this. I had a mate inform me that Smirnoff is shit because it's not aged.

So he was actually 100% correct and 100% incorrect all at once.


----------



## stakka82 (27/3/13)

A friend of mine work's at a bayside Dan's in Melbourne and THAT one is pretty good judging by the samples he has brought home from work.

But, he's the stock manager, AND a brewer.

If something's out of date or even close to, it's immediately put on 'clearance'. Beer is handled correctly cause the guy that's moving it understands aging and oxidation/handling.

I think it depends a lot on the clientele's thirst for quality, and the attitudes of management within a particular store.

Logistics/supply chain is another issue altogether obviously.


----------



## mikec (27/3/13)

bum said:


> Yeah, we were looking at taking our car over on that boat. Ended up saving more than I spent in Crown Cellars (two visits) by buying two plane tickets and hiring a car.


Yep!
Only time I took the boat was when I was touring on a motorbike, which made the rough journey entirely worth it.
Last time I went to Launie I flew. Packed light, came home heavy.







A good portion of this came from, you guessed it, Crown Cellars. And yes, that is a Hop Zombie right there.
The rest came straight from the brewery/cidery.


----------



## JDW81 (27/3/13)

mikec said:


>


Good turn out of soldiers on the parade ground there. Well done drill Sergeant.


----------



## jaypes (27/3/13)

Dave70 said:


> Oh dear..My apologies, jaypes.
> 
> You know those word puzzles where they jumble the letters and your brain fills in the gaps to form a sentence?.......yeah, well...
> Or I may need glasses. Or Ritalin.
> ...


No hard feelings Dave, he's my best mate so I got him something a little more 'premium' than the rest of the common stuff.

He loved it, and I still dont know the difference in the vodka (except for the price and ABV!)


----------



## mosto (27/3/13)

We've just got a Dan Murphy's here (I'm near Orange NSW), and it's a god send. Up 'til then it was BWS or LiquorLand. While issues with transport / storage maybe an issue (and detectable) for the good folks here, I don't think your average Joe Sixpack would pick up on it.

Quite a few of my mates are enjoying trying different breweries / styles, but I've come to the conclusion some people don't like the taste of proper beer. I work with a guy who is constantly making jokes about my homebrew (even though he's never tried it) or saying I drink shit beer when I say I just tried the latest SN Harvest Ale or something similar. We were browsing a Dan's catalogue the other day and he asked me how many of the beers I'd tried. Out of about a dozen there were two I hadn't tried. "They'd all taste like shit!" he said, so I said "Why don't you actually try something that has flavour, like Little Creatures, not too full on, but one of the nicer beers going around". His response, "FLAVOUR!, I tried that once and it tasted like water, no flavour whatsoever". The kicker is, this guy drinks Carlton Cold, or his 'premium' beer of choice is Corona!!! :blink:


----------



## super_simian (27/3/13)

Stick a knife in his ribs and be done with it then.


----------



## DU99 (27/3/13)

the store i visit the staff i have dealt with understand about the different types of beer and are helpful..the Coles store near me is hopless and same as the woolworth's,but the BWs on the main road has good range.1st choice gave up on them (caroline spring's) it all depend's the devotion of the staff and what they have in stock in some cases.But in my case on the way home i can call into "yarraville" and find some really good Beer if i need too


----------



## jyo (27/3/13)

I've posted this before, but I was chasing a Little Creature's Single Batch a while ago and I ended up at Dan's in my quest. They didn't have any "yet".

The manager's response was that all of their allocated stock of the single batches get moved over East to their main warehouse and then doled out to stores all over the country. :blink:

No shit.


----------



## tricache (28/3/13)

jyo said:


> I've posted this before, but I was chasing a Little Creature's Single Batch a while ago and I ended up at Dan's in my quest. They didn't have any "yet".
> 
> The manager's response was that all of their allocated stock of the single batches get moved over East to their main warehouse and then doled out to stores all over the country. :blink:
> 
> No shit.


Dumb question but why wouldn't you get onto Little Creatures direct


----------



## mckenry (28/3/13)

Dans it what it is. An alcohol supermarket. I don't expect to get beer advice there.
Same way I dont expect to get medical advice at Coles, even though they sell pain killers.

Dans is just cheaper than guys who independently retail, same as Coles is cheaper than a chemist.


----------



## Nick JD (28/3/13)

jyo said:


> I've posted this before, but I was chasing a Little Creature's Single Batch a while ago and I ended up at Dan's in my quest. They didn't have any "yet".
> 
> The manager's response was that all of their allocated stock of the single batches get moved over East to their main warehouse and then doled out to stores all over the country. :blink:
> 
> No shit.


Guy at BWS Burleigh told me that they get their Burleigh Brewing stocks ... from Brisbane.


----------



## tricache (28/3/13)

Nick JD said:


> Guy at BWS Burleigh told me that they get their Burleigh Brewing stocks ... from Brisbane.


Yep that sounds about right. A big company like that would have a major warehouse and have all orders sent there and then distributed out to the stores.

When I worked for Jetpilot clothing company we had the same deal with City Beach. Our warehouse was walking distance from a City Beach store but they still had to get there order sent up to Brisbane and then it was sent back down again. It actually makes it easier since instead of us getting nearly 100 small orders we just get one big order and then that order is split up at their end.

I suspect the brewery would do the same, one big order is allocated to BWS/Dans/"Insert Major Bottleshop name here" and then send the whole let to the big warehouse in Brisbane and then each stores order is picked out of that and then send to the shop.


----------



## mosto (28/3/13)

tricache said:


> Yep that sounds about right. A big company like that would have a major warehouse and have all orders sent there and then distributed out to the stores.
> 
> When I worked for Jetpilot clothing company we had the same deal with City Beach. Our warehouse was walking distance from a City Beach store but they still had to get there order sent up to Brisbane and then it was sent back down again. It actually makes it easier since instead of us getting nearly 100 small orders we just get one big order and then that order is split up at their end.
> 
> I suspect the brewery would do the same, one big order is allocated to BWS/Dans/"Insert Major Bottleshop name here" and then send the whole let to the big warehouse in Brisbane and then each stores order is picked out of that and then send to the shop.


Yeah, I imagine Dan's, BWS etc operate the same way as their supermarket parent companies. I work at a major flour mill, and all our Woolies, GHPL (Coles), Aldi products get shipped to their various Distribution Centres, mainly in the capital cities, and then sent to stores from there, despite there being half a dozen or so Woolies within 100km of us.


----------



## QldKev (28/3/13)

I've just had a happy outcome from our local 1st Choice. About 2 or so months back when visiting my local 1st Choice they had cartons of Harviestoun Bitter and Twisted Blond on special. They had no cartons on hand so I took a raincheck for 2 cartons. I contacted them after 2 weeks and still none available. My raincheck expired before they were available back in stock. I raised a query with them, and got a phone call today saying they will honor the raincheck even though it has expired. Good job!

I've got some yummy beers for Easter break.


----------



## ploto (29/3/13)

Has anyone seen Monteiths Original Ale in dans or any other big bottlo? I haven't seen it for a while, though most of the other monteith beers are still there.


----------



## Nick JD (29/3/13)

ploto said:


> Has anyone seen Monteiths Original Ale in dans or any other big bottlo? I haven't seen it for a while, though most of the other monteith beers are still there.


I saw the green label one at Dans here last week.


----------



## barls (29/3/13)

thats the pale, havent seen the original for a while now.


----------



## Nick JD (29/3/13)

I see they're both green. Not sure which it was now - probably the Pale Ale now you mention.


----------



## Est.91 (2/4/13)

Bribie G said:


> Sadly most "craft" beers in Australia are bottled and I think I remember Ross posting about how they can brew good beers but often have SFA expertise in bottling plant and the logistics chain. He should know, having trodden that path himself. So you can get a Margaret River or Geelong beer that probably tasted great at the brewery tap but by the time it gets to the Oodnadatta Dans branch it's often ratshit.
> On the other hand the likes of Budvar are right up there with bottling and distribution.
> 
> For example I was in Dans at Port the other day (the one that Warra refers to) and as usual I grabbed some Kozel, Brok and Zywiec - it was all in magnificent condition and luuurverly. I've never been disappointed by any of these brands and I've bought them in many Dans locations from the Sunny Coast to Sydney.
> ...




I have pretty much given up on buying aussie craft beers from dans for this reason. Only ones I buy are when people are coming over and I get stuff from Little Creatures, stone & wood or 4 Pines (only craft beer my mates drink) because I know they have a high turn over and therefore less of a chance they're passed used by dates. If I'm going to buy from Dan's I try and get stuff like chimay etc because they seem to have their preservation of flavour/bottling/distribution sorted because they're so large. If I want to try something new I go to nextdoor cellars which is attached to Archive Bar in west end or just wait for it to come on tap at the scratch bar.


----------



## lukemarsh (14/5/13)

I've been working at SA's Marion Dan Murphy's for about a year now... some of the guys there are absolute experts on everything, wine beer and spirits. There are a few who specialise in one area. My own knowledge was just what I'd learnt myself over time, but in the past few months all Dan Murphy's stores have started a huge makeover and are now training all of their staff to know about the products in the store. They give free tastings of wines, beers, and spirits to all staff members (and customers) every day. I can imagine it's hard though, they mainly hire useless goons to move the stock around and work the registers... not everyone can know everything about the booze. Even if I did know everything about all the products, 9 out of 10 times the only thing customers ask is "oi where's the fucken Westie cans ay?"


----------



## Bribie G (14/5/13)

I hope that will spread nationwide, up to now when trying to discuss beer with Dan's staff I get a quite consistent reaction of:


I don't understand what this guy is saying cause he don't have a "strewth mate cobber ocker you beaut mate" accent so I am nervous because I have never personally been beyond Tweed Heads
What is this "ale" of which I hear him speak
Where is the nearest window I can jump out of to make this stop (flicks eyes from right to left)
Take me to a happy place take me to a happy place take me to a happy place............


----------



## jaypes (14/5/13)

Have a go at this from the craft beer eggsperts - http://danmurphys.com.au/product/DM_702625/brewdog-sink-the-bismarck-ipa

41%ABV!

Bigger rip off than a wax job on your knackers


----------



## Bribie G (14/5/13)

The reason that it is unavailable is because it sold out rapidly.

I did have one sip of Tactical Nuclear Penguin. I can still taste it. mmmmmm


----------



## jc64 (14/5/13)

Bribie G said:


> The reason that it is unavailable is because it sold out rapidly.
> 
> I did have one sip of Tactical Nuclear Penguin. I can still taste it. mmmmmm


A little birdy told me a certain member of this forum is working at the brewery that makes this beer in wee Scotland. I reckon he would charge more than DM to send one over though


----------



## djar007 (14/5/13)

It is so good to into somewhere like acland cellars or carwyn cellars and talk to the guys about styles of beer and be able to pick a anchor steam beer or a ssaison or a 90 minute ipa out of the fridge. They give us hope for a palatable future.


----------



## Econwatson (14/5/13)

jc64 said:


> A little birdy told me a certain member of this forum is working at the brewery that makes this beer in wee Scotland. I reckon he would charge more than DM to send one over though



I'll be going back to Scotland in August, and live 30 or so miles from the brewery. Perhaps I could arrange a delivery of Tactical Nuclear Penguin if people wanted?


----------



## Josho (15/5/13)

Our dans isnt too bad but yes populated by younger people who work there for the discounts i guess?

Mind you I have been in and asked what is a new craft beer that i may have not tried before, I endevour to not buy the same beers very often,

The reply I got was Theres a new VB out - its now full strength,

I was like facepalm really?


----------



## QldKev (15/5/13)

Most bottle shops up here only know how to stock local megaswill. To them the imported beers are things like VB as it "imported from another state"...

Thank **** for the Dans and 1st Choice selection...


----------



## jyo (15/5/13)

WPMO is when the pimply-faced dude scanning my bottle conditioned beers through the checkout almost tips them upside down like he thinks he's Tom Cruise from Cocktail.



Don't get me started about Tom Cruise.






:wub:


----------



## mwd (18/5/13)

Well it took some time to get here but it looks like Dan's Smithfield Cairns just got a delivery. Showing LC Shepherds Delight and Ballast Point IPA in stock from the website. Handy option that being able to see stock levels.


----------



## Pickaxe (18/5/13)

Buy from a supermarket, get what a supermarket offers.

I support XO Cellars (independent) in Noosa Junction for Sunshine Coast drinkers. Knowledgeable, experienced, buy to demand so you get fresh stock. I pay a bit more, but I get what I pay for. Good range, and search for what you ask.
In sydney I liked camperdown cellars and some other small independents. They get crushed on price by DMs BWS etc, and need support, but they run on passion and reputation.

Pay extra, support local, get service.


----------



## mwd (18/5/13)

Supermarkets up here in FNQ do not or cannot stock beer or spirits so limited to the likes of Dans, First Choice and Liquorland and bottleshops associated with pubs. Dan's is the best bet for craft beer up here.


----------



## philmud (18/5/13)

My local Dans has reduced it's craft beer range of recent months. We are a bit spoiled for choice I central Melbourne, but it has been a handy option in the past. My local Thirsty Camel has a smaller, but better considered range. Best recent offering was Southern Bay Brew Co. Le Petit Tronc.


----------



## Florian (18/5/13)

Tropical_Brews said:


> Supermarkets up here in FNQ do not or cannot stock beer or spirits so limited to the likes of Dans, First Choice and Liquorland and bottleshops associated with pubs. Dan's is the best bet for craft beer up here.


If you were referring to Pickaxe's comment above your's you'll find that he referred to Dan's as a supermarket (of liquor), basically saying that same as you can't expect the product knowledge from Coles that you would get from a dedicated market stall as an example, you can't expect Dan's to know everything about every product they offer.


----------



## mwd (19/5/13)

Whoops yes I understand what he is saying now. Don't drink and drive or read. :chug:


----------



## evanrude (20/5/13)

Up here in Newcastle we refer to Dan Murphys as Bunnings for Drunks.


----------



## DU99 (20/5/13)

:icon_offtopic: i just came back from tasmania,north/north west, the pubs i visited had a selection local brews,even ashgroves cheese has moo/morrisons,two metre tall.


----------



## GalBrew (20/5/13)

evanrude said:


> Up here in Newcastle we refer to Dan Murphys as Bunnings for Drunks.


You guys are spoilt for choice though, no need to ever go to Dans.


----------



## tricache (20/5/13)

Spent yet another extended time at my local Dan's trying to get a bottle of Monteith's Apricot Wheat beer and Little Creatues Shepherd's Delight...the website said both were in stock (wheat beer was low stock but other was normal) but it still took 2 staff members and about 30mins to find me 2 bottles :unsure:


----------



## GalBrew (20/5/13)

The Apricot Wheat is a bit 'meh'. It is very apricotty, to the point that it almost tastes like an apricot wine.


----------



## tricache (20/5/13)

GalBrew said:


> The Apricot Wheat is a bit 'meh'. It is very apricotty, to the point that it almost tastes like an apricot wine.


I liked it, enjoyed that little bit of "funk" it had...I was actually a little disappointed in the Shepard's Delight...gotta love every bodies taste buds being different :lol:


----------



## GalBrew (20/5/13)

tricache said:


> I liked it, enjoyed that little bit of "funk" it had...I was actually a little disappointed in the Shepard's Delight...gotta love every bodies taste buds being different :lol:


I think a bit drier and a sour touch, even maybe done with a saison yeast and I would have been on board.


----------



## tricache (20/5/13)

GalBrew said:


> I think a bit drier and a sour touch, even maybe done with a saison yeast and I would have been on board.


That I totally agree with!!! Turning it up a notch with a saison yeast would be awesome!


----------



## big78sam (20/5/13)

Truman said:


> I went to my local bottlo on Friday, which just happens to be a Dan Murphys, and I was looking at their craft beer range trying to see if I could find something new I hadn't tried before.
> I passed over the KISS beer without even picking it up for a look and was standing there when an employee walked up to me and the conversation went like this.
> 
> DM: Hi mate can I help you at all?
> ...


Soudns like the time they had a tasting of an English Pale at my local Dans. I asked him what hops were in it and the guy said "Figgins". I asked him if he meant "fuggles", he was pretty sure it was "figgins" At least he tried....


----------



## Florian (20/5/13)

What's wrong with Figgins? I think they go perfectly well in an English Pale.

Not Dan's fault anyway if the brewer decides to put them in their beer.


----------



## barls (20/5/13)

have any of you that are complaining, actually put the complaint in to any of the dans or just whinging on here.
they really are trying to educate their staff and things like this are exactly what they need to hear and can rectify.
heres the contact link
Contact Us


----------



## tricache (20/5/13)

barls said:


> have any of you that are complaining, actually put the complaint in to any of the dans or just whinging on here.
> they really are trying to educate their staff and things like this are exactly what they need to hear and can rectify.
> heres the contact link
> Contact Us


Yes and got no where...took them 3 weeks to get back to me and all they had to say (this was initially about an "out of stock" item which actually was in stock) they had the item in stock and could put it on hold for me if I wanted which was useless since I had already complained to the in store manager twice and actually got her to check out the back for me and found the beer for me. This was after being told by 2 staff members that they had never heard of the beer and another saying that they were still waiting for it to arrive.


----------



## Pickaxe (20/5/13)

2 words... Woolworths.

well, that's 1 word. Trying to educate a high turnover staff crew who really don't give a ****, or get paid to give a **** = good luck middle management. 1 word - not going to happen.

2 words come to mind; pulling teeth.

Working for a company like this = little to 0 incentive to give a ****. I stokc shelves, my manager is 22 yrs old, they know nothing, blah, blah, blah,


----------



## Bridges (7/9/14)

This has to be about the best beer review I've ever seen. Well done Nicole. Cats Shank Kolsch.


----------



## schoey (7/9/14)

Bridges said:


> This has to be about the best beer review I've ever seen. Well done Nicole. Cats Shank Kolsch.
> 
> 
> 
> IMAG0921.jpg


I've gotta agree with the reviewer. Most craft beer is all about malt and/or hops these days. Throw in those Belgians (who are all about yeast) and everyone forgets the one component that is about 95% of most beers, water. Hops were the start and now sours seem to be the FLAVOUR of the month. Let's get away from the FLAVOUR of the month and go back to beer tasting as close to water as possible.


----------



## calobes (7/9/14)

I worked at Dans for two years. Employee expertise varies from store to store, it all has to do with the store managers.

The store I worked at we had staff beer tastings every week and a few of us were pretty good in the beer department. We had a beer panel and shit, customers always seemed happy with our recommendations.

Most Dans stores however, are massively wine biased. Every store has a fine wine expert, something I thought would be good with beer. I suggested that dans stores should all have a beer expert but obviously it didn't happen. 

I lived in Brisbane when I worked there, our store was good with stuff like that. Now that I have moved back to Coffs Harbour, the Dans experience here is crap. I haven't met a single employee yet that has known anything about beer. They cant even tell me where to find a beer I know they have.

anyway, bottom line. Some dans stores are great, but most are not. If they have a passionate store manager that wants to further the knowledge of employees thats great. I sadly think that most store managers dont care about anything but budgets and sales.

Also want to add that I no longer work or have anything to do with Dan Murphys. Im a refrigeration mechanic, the two years I worked there was just for something different for a bit.


----------



## sp0rk (7/9/14)

calobes said:


> I lived in Brisbane when I worked there, our store was good with stuff like that. Now that I have moved back to Coffs Harbour, the Dans experience here is crap. I haven't met a single employee yet that has known anything about beer. They cant even tell me where to find a beer I know they have.


I went into the Coffs Dan's the other week and was suggested Pabst Blue Ribbon as a craft beer by an employee...
I've gone back to only buying beer from Jetty Cellars (in the very rare instances I buy beer)
or from IGA Liqour at Boambee if I'm too lazy to drive into town


----------



## calobes (7/9/14)

sp0rk said:


> I went into the Coffs Dan's the other week and was suggested Pabst Blue Ribbon as a craft beer by an employee...
> I've gone back to only buying beer from Jetty Cellars (in the very rare instances I buy beer)
> or from IGA Liqour at Boambee if I'm too lazy to drive into town


Yeah they suck in there. I'll still shamlessley buy from there though. Even if the employees don't know a thing they still have the best range


----------



## dent (7/9/14)

sp0rk said:


> I went into the Coffs Dan's the other week and was suggested Pabst Blue Ribbon as a craft beer by an employee...


----------



## Vini2ton (12/9/14)

The people who work at Dans in ? have always been helpful and I can't speak more highly of their retail skills. Couple of the boys are brewers and get my drift of shopping for tastes. Industrial relations woops.


----------

